# any advice on replaceing this seal????



## evandaledad4x4 (Dec 28, 2012)

polaris industries
part# 3233788
seal triple lip
rear output shaft to propshaft


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i used a flat head screw driver on one of my friends and pulled it out then when i put new one i i packed it with grease and put new seal in


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

use one of those paint can tools with the hook on the end works great , way better than a screwdriver


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

I used a seal puller from advance for 12 bucks hard to get in ther tho gotta play with it for a min wolf 36 is got a good idea tho that's prol much easier to get in there


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

wolf_36 said:


> use one of those paint can tools with the hook on the end works great , way better than a screwdriver



X2 I've used that method before.

You could also use a small self tapping screw and screw it in the side and pull it out! I see that you got it. Good now go have fun!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

wolf_36 said:


> use one of those paint can tools with the hook on the end works great , way better than a screwdriver


 
never thought of using that and i have one in ma shop i see everyday lol


----------

